# Should I geld him?



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

We have a 4yr old flaxen sorrel (w/like a roaning color at left flank) stallion and just out of curriousity wonder whether to have him gelded. We're hoping to get him to the trainers real fast(money issue), but we have a good trainer that might get him going. He's a very sweet boy, is pastured with his 6yr old gelding brother w/o much problems. Has been in with mares and he's real good about it. We are able to handle him very well and he's a very fast learner. First day we had a saddle on him he never bucked, kicked, or reared. a little stiff walking with it, but no problems what so ever. We've explained him to a proffesional trainer they wanted to take him into their program. they already knew he was a stud and that we wanted to try him out to see if he'd make the cut as a good sire. We've raised stallions, but I'd like an opinion. Hes the son of Fairplay Story and out of Kinda Foxy Lady. What are your thoughts?
NOTE: he does need trimmed and the farrier is coming out soon.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not screams 'keep me a stallion' at all.

Of course geld him.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

At the very least you need to post proper conformation pictures if you want an opinion.

Super Nova


----------



## BlckAPHAColt (Nov 27, 2010)

Geld him it's the kindest thing to do if you don't plan on breeding him etc etc....


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't think twice about gelding him. He looks sweet, but sweet isn't enough to keep him a stallion.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Not screams 'keep me a stallion' at all.
> 
> Of course geld him.


What exactually do you mean by that?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

WE would like to breed him, but we'd also would like to see how he shows first. He was shown in a mare and foal class and won having him and another AQHA stud colt there too even though that doesn't mean much. We've had many compliments about him. I do have concideration of gelding him, but it has never hurt anyone to wait and see what he looks like in the show pen. He's an excellent mover.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you are set on wanting to breed him, why are you asking if you should geld him?


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

If he was mine, I would geld him.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Has been in with mares and he's real good about it.


Are you sure he doesn't already have some foals?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MyLittlePonies said:


> What exactually do you mean by that?


I means I was typing too fast and did not proof read well enough.

Nothing screams screams 'keep me a stallion' at all.


Post conformation photos so we can see what he really looks like. Those photos do not show a horse that has conformation that says stallion material.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

not only would I have gelded him like yesterday, but I would get some more food into him. He is ribby, way to ribby.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> not only would I have gelded him like yesterday, but I would get some more food into him. He is ribby, way to ribby.


Um you need to go back and have another look because judging by these pictures, I would say he is at a good weight. Ribs are _not_ the only thing you look at when judging weight. Some rib is a good thing. A lot, plus other factors, is not. He could use muscle, but I wouldn't say he is "way to ribby."


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

What kind of pedigree does he have? Were his parents shown successfully? Is he registered? If your answer is no to any of those I would geld him. He can be just as a successful show horse as a gelding. Plus, there are plenty of very well bred foals going for pennies at the auctions.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Whats his full competition record? competition record of parents and siblings (preferably full siblings). 
What are you wanting to breed?
You've mentioned his mum and dad but that means nothing to me as I dont know them, are they saught after lines? 

Personaly, just looking at those photos i think he would make a very nice gelding


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Um you need to go back and have another look because judging by these pictures, I would say he is at a good weight. Ribs are _not_ the only thing you look at when judging weight. Some rib is a good thing. A lot, plus other factors, is not. He could use muscle, but I wouldn't say he is "way to ribby."


 
If you can see ribs then he needs more food. Period. 

yes he does need mucle, but they haven't been riding him so I don't exspect to see any.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*facepalm* 

If you can see ALL the ribs, then yes, the horse needs more food.

It is not a bad thing to see _some_ ribs, such as on the horse in question.

Once _again_, ribs are not the _only_ part of the horse you look at when gauging weight. You need to look at the _whole_ horse. This horse is *not* underweight. Lacking in muscle? Yes. Underweight? NO.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Once _again_, ribs are not the _only_ part of the horse you look at when gauging weight. You need to look at the _whole_ horse. This horse is *not* underweight. Lacking in muscle? Yes. Underweight? NO.


Agreed. Horse isn't at all underweight.

OP, I'm not really sure what you want from this thread. Do you want honest opinions about why we do or don't think he's stallion material, or do you just want people to gush over him?

There's nothing about him that says, 'I'm special and deserve to keep my testicles'. From the few pictures you've shown of him, I see nothing spectacular or refined. He looks rather common and coarse to me.

Now, if you show him and he consistently wins in rated, recognized performance classes, then you_ might_ be justified in keeping him a stallion. Otherwise, he'll make a heck of a nice gelding.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree, that horse looks in lean condition, needs some muscle building, will need an increase in quality or quantity (or both) in his diet as he builds that muscle, he is not carrying fat to convert, But IMHO he is far healthier at that weight than he would be carrying to much.

Oh and he certainly needs to lose a few ounces between his back legs, he is a cute looking gelding and you could have great fun with him, but he doesn't scream baby daddy material from those pics.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Oh and he certainly needs to lose a few ounces between his back legs, he is a cute looking gelding and you could have great fun with him, but he doesn't scream baby daddy material from those pics.


Laugh.
Yes, lose a few ounces between his back legs.
Love it.

I agree, he is not too thin. I would rather see them lean than obese. (Those that know how fat mine are stop laughing.)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*blushes* Mine are on the fat side as well Always. So no laughing from me.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

If he was mine i would have him gelded. howeer if you want to try show him and see how he does its up to you


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> *blushes* Mine are on the fat side as well Always. So no laughing from me.


Nor from me!

Even my 'hard keeper' TB doesn't have a rib showing on him.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would personally geld him. 

Don't think he is 'too ribby' at all. Seems to be at a nice weight.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok. I admit that he needs a better picture for better answers cuz the pictures suck. both horses getting the same amount of feed but the gelding likes to compete w the food so both are guilty of it. As for his parents, his sire is a sucessful contesting for w points. The sires owner said that he has points in reining and western pleasure as well. But ill check that out myself to make sure about the reining an pleasure. Most of the sires colts are successful in contesting, western pleasure, HUS, halter, ect..... his gelding brother is a halter champion w youth pts in ARHA. I have a half gelding to him that wins in reining, contesting, western pleasure, english halter, horsemanship, trail, ect.....I've yet to show in the breed shows but we've done it all in open and 4H shows. His neice has won it all.....halter, WP, contesting, horsemanship, showmanship, ect....we are expecting to hit the ARHA and IQHA shows this summer. The dam is a sucessful contester in open and 4H shows. His muscles yes do need to be rebuilt. He's needing exercised. He's on the Purina Junior feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I would also like to see more pictures. How is his training going?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ray-I'll have to get out there and shine him up for a good photo. He's started to learn how to ground drive with a leather bitless hackamore. He's doing quite well. I think he'll be going to the trainers shortly.
I look forward to see how he rides and shows before i make a decision. I think any horse should have a chance to show themselves first.
The only thing i want in this post is opinions based off his conformation, but i do understand that there needs to be better pictures. I'm not trying to show him off, if i wanted his publicity i would of advertised him like any other person. Right now its a try period to see what he's worth as far as making the cut as a show horse, if he isn't cordinated then he'll be gelded plain and simple. But he's not aggressive so therefore he's getting a chance. We wont allow an aggressive male keep his testicles.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

If he were mine I would geld him also . With all the Studs around these days we do not need another almost good enough stallion . 

Not saying this is you ...... I believe one of our forum members created this .... its rather amusing .


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

Shalani i love those videos! they are so true!


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree nothing scream "i have to be bred"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> The only thing i want in this post is opinions based off his conformation, but i do understand that there needs to be better pictures.


If that is all you want it would save a lot of misunderstandings if you actually said that in the OP, and of course a set of conformation pics would really help. The only thing you mentioned was that he has a nice temperament and seems to be trainable.

I would love if you could tell us what it is about his conformation that you see that makes him an outstanding representative of his breed, and therefore a candidate for reproducing himself. I'm not being difficult I would genuinely love to know what you see in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Was his pedigree posted or did I miss it? 

Personally I would leave the breeding and keeping a horse intact for the professionals. If you truly want to keep him a stallion, He needs to be pulled away from the mares immediately with stallion proof fence/housing. _IMO_ a backyard kept stallion doesn't have the best life in many cases. They would be better off gelded and turned out into the herd. I cant count the amount of stallions I have seen cooped up in tiny stalls with little turn out just because the owners insist that, _"He's a winner"._ :roll:

If you are interested in seeing "what he's got" then get him into the show ring. Condition, clean him up and evaluate his conformation. Find out what discipline he would excel at and if there would even be a market to use him as a stud.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

_



The only thing i want in this post is opinions based off his conformation, but i do understand that there needs to be better pictures.

Click to expand...

_ 
_To bad those things cant be added to the original title.._


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> Was his pedigree posted or did I miss it?
> 
> Personally I would leave the breeding and keeping a horse intact for the professionals. If you truly want to keep him a stallion, He needs to be pulled away from the mares immediately with stallion proof fence/housing. _IMO_ a backyard kept stallion doesn't have the best life in many cases. They would be better off gelded and turned out into the herd. I cant count the amount of stallions I have seen cooped up in tiny stalls with little turn out just because the owners insist that, _"He's a winner"._ :roll:
> 
> If you are interested in seeing "what he's got" then get him into the show ring. Condition, clean him up and evaluate his conformation. Find out what discipline he would excel at and if there would even be a market to use him as a stud.


op is going to show him. 

I infact know 2 stallions that are kept in 2 20x 40 dirt pens. They both have never been bred and they are over 10. Tell me how thats fair? They hardly even get worked or even taken out and are never groomed. They both have rain rot and the one has rubbed his whole mane out and the flies are eating him alive. They only thing done with them is they are feed 2xs a day. ( I know this has nuthing to do with the op it's just kind of a rant that came to mind.)


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

He's only been in the mare's pen up to three days. Otherwise he's been alone with his gelding brother. We have an electric fence separating them all. He's not been able to breed through the fence. I don't believe in backyard breeding. It's not smart and it's unsafe for the horses and people's pockets. We've never bred a horse that could pose unworthiness. And yes, we do plan to show him before we even start thinking about breeding. But if he proves that he can't handle the show pen with his testicles intacted, then yes he will lose them without a doubt.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Why was he with your mares for 3 days?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I am completely baffled how someone can be against backyard breeding, and yet sees no issues with keeping a 4 year old stud in a mare pen and only separates them by a fence of hotwire. You ARE aware that hot wire is completely fallible right?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

It was an accident. One of our lines fell and the gelding that was in with the mares tormented him and didn't have the equipment to fix it till then. Neither mare was pregnant, had them checked so that's good. None of them got into fights, but we quickly got it fixed. That was an error on our part and thankfully. Yes, i'm quite aware of hot wire easily falling. We're working on getting new fence, so we're doing matience on the hot wire till then. I'd never pasture breed on purpose.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your fencing fell and your stallion was with your mares for 3 days?




MyLittlePonies said:


> I'd never pasture breed on purpose.



Anyone else thinking this is a troll?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

One strand fell. Not the whole thing. We didn't have another roundpen to put him in. Plus at the time we didn't have the money at the time and had to borrow. Exactly why would i lie about such an envent that big? We don't pasture breed our mares. it's either live cover(both handled) or AI. As for the fence that is something that can happen to anyone. We take pride in our animals. We don't just let them go wild when they feel like it. (pasture breeding). Theres no reason for it and you can lose a valuable animal in that manner and we don't take those chances.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> As for the fence that is something that can happen to anyone.


Honestly it is not something that could just happen to anyone who has proper fencing.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Even the best of fence has its flaws. There is not on type of fence that stays intact for a life time without problems. Even professionals have to replace fence once in a while. Besides what exactly are you trying to get at? I didn't just make up something random about that fence and just let my stallion in there for three days. That is just rediculous.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Mylittleponies, no fencing lasts for ever but a hell of alot of other types of fencing last longer then a hot wire. 

My fencing is all post and rail (3 bar in the field, 4 bar next to the road) in 15 years i've had 2 broken rails, neither of which would have allowed a horse to escape. 
If I had a stallion I might add a hot wire on top of my post and rail.

ETA - one stud farm round here does actualy have permanat fencing in the stallion paddocks that has been there at least 40 years. It is thick 8ft hedges round the outside edge and Steel 4 rail fencing between padocks with a hot wire on them.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Of course fencing needs repairs, of course. But a stallion should not be separated by flimsy fencing, and then it should not be left with mares for 3 days. You sound like a careless breeder.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you have a stud, regardless of if he is being use for breeding or not, he needs to be properly contained. Behind hotwire or a flimsy fence is _not_ properly contained.

Also in some areas there are laws about housing a stallion that if they aren't followed you can be in trouble for.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Quite frankly, you could have the nicest champion stallion in existence and I'd be advising you geld him at this point. No offense, but you obviously are NOT prepared to handle a stallion.

I understand accidents happen, but this is why stallions are housed behind 5-6 foot wood or metal fences, well away from any mares that could excite them and convince them to jump or break the fence. My grandpa had four strands of barbed wire, with one of them electric and even he wouldn't allow the stallion into his pasture if any mares were in the adjoining pasture. Nevermind he had barbed wire fencing (we're talking 20-30 years ago), anyone with a lick of stallion sense knows they WILL seriously injure, cripple and/or even kill themselves to get at a mare if they are determined enough.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

come to think of it, my connie gelding used to go through electric fencing with regula monotony and that was only to get to the grass on the other side (we used to split the main field in half with electric fencing to try and stop him exploding on the good grass). He'd breast a pole with his rug and run straight through it (all 14hh of him). 
My little section B used to shimmy between the 2 lines


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Excuse me, but a careless breeder just lets the stallion in there for months and doesn't have control over his stallion or the situation at hand. Like I said earlier, we are working on getting new fence. I don't appreciate the name call either. He isn't going to be on our property once he goes to the trainers as is. The critcism needs to end. I'm not rich like most of you people. This isn't even about the topic in the first place. it's way off topic here. One accident and that was it. It hasn't happend again so i ask that it be dropped. I've not criticised any of you whatsoever. The fence WILL be remade and thats the end of that. There are worse problems out there than one stand falling. I'm not going to argue over one event and get called at name. there's no reason for it whatsoever. Three days was not by choice AT ALL. It wasn't even a full 3 days if using hours for timing the event. It was the morning of the 3rd day. We didn't have the money at the time and it was clear in January.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And according to her posts they own TWO stallions...




MyLittlePonies said:


> Fabulous stallions guys! Gorgeous as ever!:smile:
> 
> Our family owns an AQHA bay stallion by radical rodder. He's such a lover. We are proud to have him here with us. He's a futurity champion himself and produces fabulous AQHA momey and point earners, futurity champions, 4H champions, all arounds, great broodmares with proven foals, regional experience champs, and so much more each with great personalities, great minds, excellent conformation, muscle, color, size, just a complete package of great all around horses. B-)
> Have an early discount by april 31sr going on! Nice stud fee for such and excellent sire. Hell be coming back out in the show pen this year!!! Ill have pictures later! Not at the house yet lol.
> ...


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/whose-breeding-their-stallions-2011-a-82212/


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am certainly not rich - we just ate off the dollar menu the day before my last pay check, but I am not a stallion owner either. 

Your stallion was not in there for the half a day before you noticed, you knew he was in there, and he was there for 3 days, or close to 3 days.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> It was the morning of the 3rd day.



so are you saying that you can have a stallion go through a fence and not notice for 2.5 days?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not rich, we saved for year to get proper safe fencing for my ponies and non of them are stallions either.

ETA a new rail for my post and rail fencing costs me under £3 which is under $5. A new post will cost me £2 and the time to bash it into the ground.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not rich here either, but I fix my fence asap, not three days later, but I am also in the process of replacing all of it. I also don't own stud.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

no. we knew he was there and we couldn't do anything about it till we got it fixed and up above 6ft. I think it's quite obvious to notice an extra horse when your feeding them. If we had the proper equipment for backup like we originally had prior, he wouldn't of even been in there for five minutes being seen. It was bad preperation. But it's going to be good fence this time. We kept an eye on him. there was no doubt in our minds that the fence was on our mind while we slept. It was fixed fast. He may of had to be tied at the gate till it was up and running but it was fixed.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, I think he should be gelded. Between less than ideal keeping practices and average at best conformation, he isn't stallion material in my opinion.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> He may of had to be tied at the gate till it was up and running but it was fixed.



oh dear gawd, what? :shock::shock::shock:

how long does it take to run to Home Depot? 
Is there no alternative to tying him to a gate? Really?


How damaged was he went he went through what looks to be barbed wire?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

You people act like i just ran a circus!!!!!!! He was tied to the gate for an hour! That was it! He didn't got through any barb wire!! We got rid of that almost 6 years ago! No damage to him at all! We went to the store and got there before it even opened up, got the supplies, came home, got the supplies around, then retrieved him and tied him to the gate of his pen for an hour. It wasn't one person working on it either. That is high tensile. Not the same fence material inbetween the mares and him. It is a flat poly electric line. How can you see barb wire in that picture? Does everyone need me to take a picture of the fence to prove that it isn't??? There are two different lines. one is electric and the other isn't. We dont have barb wire anymore. absolutely no damage to him or any other horse here! We had no trouble out of him at all. Any other questions you need answered?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I asked those questions, I was not sure from your pictures if it was barbed or not. 

Yes, I have another question - Why would you leave him out there for 3 days and then tie him to a gate for the amount of time needed to fix the fence, if you knew he was in with your mares?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I think he needs to be gelded, looking at the pictures you posted he looks far far from a stallion materal. But of course I think every stallion should be gelded no matter how famous he is. there are to many horses out there in the world that need homes why make more just to add to the number. casue most likly the foals he makes will probably end up as meat (sadly 
so do us, yourself & mostly him a favor and geld him! PLEASE!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Because we didn't have the money for the equipment at the time, we had no choice but to let him stay in there. Our line stablizers were broken off and without the insulator the fence wouldn't of worked and he would of tried again as everyone knows thats what horses do. They are not stupid. In general he would of just got back in there. If i had another pen i would of had him in there in a flash. I'm not trying to practice bad fence here. It was not my intensions. Once this new fence is up and running, that'll be the end of that problem once and for all. The fence gave and we are working on getting the fence up ASAP. But it is also quite muddy where we are so yes we have to wait for that to at least dry up somewhat. I can guarantee that this fence wont end up like this one did. It's not about being a cheap person or anything. It was what we could afford at that time. We are having new fence done. Tieing him up that long for three days would of scared me due to that chances of getting tangled in it ect....Putting horses down is very difficult when your very close to them.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Putting horses down is very difficult when your very close to them.



You would consider putting a horse down because you did not have the fence you needed for him?

now you cannot fix the fence because it is muddy, put on some boots, and walk out there. 

Then you need the thingies that attach the electric fence to the posts, and you had to wait til you could afford them, when they are $3 for 25?

Red Snap'r T-Post Insulator, Yellow, Pack of 25 - 3609811 | Tractor Supply Company


Your horses are out 24/7? If so do they have a run in shed you could have bought 2x4s to secure him in?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Because we didn't have the money for the equipment at the time, we had no choice but to let him stay in there. Our line stablizers were broken off and without the insulator the fence wouldn't of worked and he would of tried again as everyone knows thats what horses do. They are not stupid. In general he would of just got back in there. If i had another pen i would of had him in there in a flash. I'm not trying to practice bad fence here. It was not my intensions. Once this new fence is up and running, that'll be the end of that problem once and for all. The fence gave and we are working on getting the fence up ASAP. But it is also quite muddy where we are so yes we have to wait for that to at least dry up somewhat. I can guarantee that this fence wont end up like this one did. It's not about being a cheap person or anything. It was what we could afford at that time. We are having new fence done. Tieing him up that long for three days would of scared me due to that chances of getting tangled in it ect....Putting horses down is very difficult when your very close to them.


Ya know, if he was gelded you wouldnt have to worry about a fence to keep him out of the other horses becasue he would be gelded and there would be no worry (unless he dont get along with the other horses) all you would need is your outside fence no between fences. sounds like a money saver to me. Just a thought.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Your taking things out of context. When i said that the option of tying him to the gate for 3 days things can happen. Such as getting tangled in the rope over night and breaking a leg. Spoking and hurting themselves so severly they have to be put down. You need to think about my last message because we only put horses down if they need to be and some stupid fence is no reason at all. I'm defending myself that is why i post. I don't run off like some dog with its tail between its legs. As for the mud it's a good 6-8in high, we are not putting little three inch poles down. It requires a tractor to drive the poles in. We always go in the mud with our boots. Unless people can start using their minds here, this thread is going to be locked because i will not have some person taking what i say out of context and making it look like i'm a "Troll". News flash here=fence is not cheap where we are and i'm no longer going into detail with it because everyone here is asuming that i mistreat my animals. I'm not the troll here. the troll lies in the person who wants to start arguments.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree fencing is not cheap, but if you cannot manage the cost you should not have a stallion. I don't have the facilities for a stallion, so I don't have one. Simple.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> We have a 4yr old flaxen sorrel (w/like a roaning color at left flank) stallion and just out of curriousity wonder whether to have him gelded. We're hoping to get him to the trainers real fast(money issue), but we have a good trainer that might get him going. He's a very sweet boy, is pastured with his 6yr old gelding brother w/o much problems. Has been in with mares and he's real good about it. We are able to handle him very well and he's a very fast learner. First day we had a saddle on him he never bucked, kicked, or reared. a little stiff walking with it, but no problems what so ever. We've explained him to a proffesional trainer they wanted to take him into their program. they already knew he was a stud and that we wanted to try him out to see if he'd make the cut as a good sire. We've raised stallions, but I'd like an opinion. Hes the son of Fairplay Story and out of Kinda Foxy Lady. What are your thoughts?
> NOTE: he does need trimmed and the farrier is coming out soon.


Is his registered name "foxy ladys white sox"? I couldn't find him on allbreed, but that is what came up when I searched his dam. I'm basing my opinions off that being his pedigree and the photos you posted.

Honestly, I think you should geld him. From the photos, he just looks like an average everyday horse. Now many of those horses have gone on to be great, but that usually comes at the hands of professionals with many years experience and a talent for getting 120% out of an animal; or it comes from people who have huge amounts of disposable income to send their horse to one of these professionals. As has been said, you can't make an accurate conformation critique from the photos, but one can get a decent idea of his build.

His pedigree doesn't appear to have much as far as proven performers up close. He himself doesn't have any training or showing yet. If you do get him into a show ring this year it sounds as though you plan on more open shows. The problem with open shows is that the points/ earnings aren't usually tracked beyond that individual association. Performance is probably one of the biggest factors driving the breeding industry. This guy is already behind many others in his training and showing, even if you had only decided to wait until he was 3 to start, he would have been behind. Like it or not, that is part of the industry. Part of being a breeder, owner, or trainer is selecting horses that will produce foals which have matured enough to start between 2-3 years old and that will continue to have sound careers. (I'm not advocating running babies into the ground, but starting their training as soon as maturity allows is the responsible thing to do. Otherwise you end up with a 5+ yo that is sold as unbroke so you can focus your energy on the new kyoot younger one)

The next big issue is the financial burden of owning, campaigning and standing a stallion. As you have said, you are waiting for the financial situation to even send him for training, and for whatever reason have gotten behind on his feet; also the issue of facility maintenance. With all those costs, will the added burden of training fees, showing fees, advertising expenses and not to mention all the little added fees associations stick you with (DNA, shipping permits, stallion listing permits, breeding report fees, and foal registration fees) be too much? Truthfully, only a very small percentage of the top stallions make money. Gelding him would be a one time fee, then you could save all those added expenses and get him trained up to go compete in some shows & have a great time.

Please don't purely equate pasture breeding with backyard breeding. I personally don't do it, but backyard breeders come in all forms. As you have probably found out, discussions can get a little heated. It's the Internet and no one can hurt your feelings unless you let them. Don't feed the drama llama by getting mad. I'm sure you will end up keeping him intact anyway, but I sincerely hope if you do that you get him trained & shown and then ask a respected professional's opinion on using him as a stud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you CCH.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I have asked a professional trainer about him staying a stud and showing. they would like to try it despite the pedigree not as mocho as the leading AQHA stallions in the world. They wanted him in their program. yes, that is his name. things have just turned around for us. we were in hardship and getting out. he's been DNA tested because it was done as a foal. all those fees listed i am aware of.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I say geld. I am going to ignore the obvious housing issues, and touch on something different.

One of my pet peeves is people who breed without any thought to the breed they are reproducing. They simply think "oh he is a pretty stallion, he will make pretty babies, and hey, they have papers, so I am not a backyard breeder amirite?" How can I tell you are one of these people I hear you madly bash into your keyboard. Well before you rage, let me explain.

A responsible breeder, that knows their breed, and is breeding for the right reasons... *They know a stallion material colt when they see it. * Same goes for mares by the way.

A breeder that is breeding for the betterment of the breed, rather than to just replicate mediocre but conformationally sound horses, is one that gelds 6 month old colts. Because they can see that he isn't going to be worth it. They CAN see a stud in a newborn. The quality is there. 

Your guy is cute. He looks to be basically well conformed, without too many glaring faults and nothing major that would make him in any way unsound. Not stallion material, and I don't need more photos to tell you that. If you don't know it the instant you look at him, then you shouldn't be breeding anyway, and it would be better for the fate of the breed that you geld him.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

either 1) buy a decent fence and get it sorted or 2) geld the horse.

A tractor deffinatly can handle 6-8 inches of mud. We burried a horse in the field using 2 tractors in the depths of a UK winter. Believe me there was far more then 6- 8 inches of mud around, there was wellie eating mud around. The whole point of a tractor is that it has the tyres and power to go throuhg mud. Infact we've pulled trailer with a 4x4 through deeper mud.


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

> I say geld. I am going to ignore the obvious housing issues, and touch on something different.
> 
> One of my pet peeves is people who breed without any thought to the breed they are reproducing. They simply think "oh he is a pretty stallion, he will make pretty babies, and hey, they have papers, so I am not a backyard breeder amirite?" How can I tell you are one of these people I hear you madly bash into your keyboard. Well before you rage, let me explain.
> 
> ...


well said!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, ignoring the fencing issues.

Geld him.

When I am looking at stallions I want them to scream "Look at me! I am something spectacular!"

While you're boy is very cute, he doesn't have that. He is an average horse, with average conformation.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think this thread is going into circles at this point. OP, please consider some great advices given. And with that being said I'm closing the thread...


----------

